# Space in South London squat



## Stinkyyy (Mar 23, 2014)

Got a fuckin huge building lined up need more people - get in touch!


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 24, 2014)

hmm,I'd love to come over there !


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 25, 2014)

man if only i could be not stuck in the usa....


----------

